

SolarCity Lowers Share Price, Then Postpones IPO - dave1619
http://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/SolarCity-Lowers-Share-Price-Postpones-IPO

======
dave1619
This news seems to be just breaking.
[http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_22171556/solarcity-
de...](http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_22171556/solarcity-delays-ipo-
likely-lower-price-sources-say)

